

Left or Right Mindedness (Thoughts on Jill Bolte) - aikiai
http://www.bobz44.com/2009/01/thoughts-on-jill-bolte.html

======
aikiai
Link back to the conversation that spawned the post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=442111>

